# Hello All



## Latteralus (Jul 31, 2015)

Hey Everyone,

My name is Chris. I'm 24 years old from Boise, Idaho, United States. I've never taken any creative writing classes
but I've always loved writing. Recently I started thinking about writing after reading several Reddit [NoSleep] stories.
I started writing a small introduction to a horror story that I intend to post for critique in the coming while.

If you have any questions I'm open!

 - Latteralus


----------



## McJibbles (Jul 31, 2015)

FIRST!!!!!!    FIRSSSSSTTT!!!!!

Hi, this site is a great time waster. You need ten posts before you can share your intro with us. It's nice to have you here. I do have one question: Have you at anytime in your life farmed potatoes?


----------



## Latteralus (Jul 31, 2015)

McJibbles,

I've never farmed potatoes but I have a small garden where I have tomatoes.


----------



## musichal (Jul 31, 2015)

Hi Chris, welcome to WF!  We're glad you're here.  You've chosen a good place to hone your writing skills.  After you make ten valid posts you'll be able to set an avatar and start your own threads, having finalized your membership at that point.  If you have questions, Mentors like me are happy to provide answers.  We all have our names in purple and a 'Mentor' tag above our avatars.  Look around, have some fun, and let us know how we can help.


----------



## Latteralus (Jul 31, 2015)

Musichal,

Thank you for your reply. 
I'm sure I'll need quite a bit of help with my writing style.


----------



## musichal (Jul 31, 2015)

Latteralus said:


> Musichal,
> 
> Thank you for your reply.
> I'm sure I'll need quite a bit of help with my writing style.



Well, there are various ways of getting critiques here.  One is by participating in challenges, which guarantees multiple crits.  Another is by posting your work in appropriate forums (Poetry, Prose, Fantasy, etc) after you complete your ten posts.  Another is by arrangement with someone after you get to know us - which doesn't take long.  We depend on each other for help, so commenting on posted poems and/or stories is a good idea, plus counts as valid posts.  If any of that is unclear to you, just ask questions.


----------



## Latteralus (Jul 31, 2015)

musichal said:


> Well, there are various ways of getting critiques here.  One is by participating in challenges, which guarantees multiple crits.  Another is by posting your work in appropriate forums (Poetry, Prose, Fantasy, etc) after you complete your ten posts.  Another is by arrangement with someone after you get to know us - which doesn't take long.  We depend on each other for help, so commenting on posted poems and/or stories is a good idea, plus counts as valid posts.  If any of that is unclear to you, just ask questions.



I'm not certain I would be especially good at critiquing another's work, especially if I can barely figure my own out. Perhaps after I have some creative writing experience under my belt I will give critiquing another's work a try and see what I come up with. I appreciate your replies.


----------



## Firemajic (Jul 31, 2015)

Heeey Chris!! Welcome to wonderful WF!! Nice to meet you! My name is Julia, and I crack the whip in the fabulous poetry thread... hope to see you around... enjoy, write on! Peace... Julia


----------



## Latteralus (Jul 31, 2015)

Firemajic said:


> Heeey Chris!! Welcome to wonderful WF!! Nice to meet you! My name is Julia, and I crack the whip in the fabulous poetry thread... hope to see you around... enjoy, write on! Peace... Julia



I don't believe I've ever witnessed the words 'crack the whip' and 'fabulous' in the same sentence and not nearly as elegantly as you put it Ms. Julia.
It's good to meet your acquaintance.


----------



## AtleanWordsmith (Jul 31, 2015)

Welcome, Chris!  Don't worry if you're not confident in critiquing others' work just yet, you can always offer suggestions or tell the authors what you think of their work.  A reader's opinion goes a looong way for many of us here.  There are also plenty of discussion topics for you to weigh in on in the Writing Related section.  You can also try your hand at some of the prompts in the Challenges section.

I'm sure you'll find what you need here.  If you have any questions or need any help, feel free to ask!  Looking forward to seeing what you've got to share with us, and I'll see you around the forum!

(And don't call her Ms Julia, we don't want her head getting any bigger than it already- ow!  Okay, I'll behave!)


----------



## musichal (Jul 31, 2015)

Try critting some poetry.  All you have to do is make a brief comment.  I like it isn't enough, but I like the rhythm and flow, or rhyme scheme, or some such brief comment is fine.  Or I didn't like (some aspect).  Don't be afraid of the word 'critique" - it doesn't have to be in-depth.  As you improve at writing, so will your crits.  We all understand that.  You learn things by doing it.  No need to be shy.


----------



## Firemajic (Jul 31, 2015)

Haa ha!! Chris, I like your style...


----------



## Latteralus (Jul 31, 2015)

AtleanWordsmith said:


> Welcome, Chris!  Don't worry if you're not confident in critiquing others' work just yet, you can always offer suggestions or tell the authors what you think of their work.  A reader's opinion goes a looong way for many of us here.  There are also plenty of discussion topics for you to weigh in on in the Writing Related section.  You can also try your hand at some of the prompts in the Challenges section.
> 
> I'm sure you'll find what you need here.  If you have any questions or need any help, feel free to ask!  Looking forward to seeing what you've got to share with us, and I'll see you around the forum!
> 
> (And don't call her Ms Julia, we don't want her head getting any bigger than it already- ow!  Okay, I'll behave!)




I'm not necessarily afraid of critiquing an individuals work. I believe it has more to do with the fact that I am new and believe I should get the hang of things before I start barging into someones work like a rabbit in a lattice garden. I mainly joined to see if there is any interest in the story I am telling. If there is I will continue writing, however if not I will likely continue just as a creative writing experiment. I'm certain I will learn quite a bit more than I know now.

(Careful, she has a whip.)


----------



## AtleanWordsmith (Jul 31, 2015)

Latteralus said:


> I'm not necessarily afraid of critiquing an individuals work. I believe it has more to do with the fact that I am new and believe I should get the hang of things before I start barging into someones work like a rabbit in a lattice garden.



The fact that you're new doesn't make your thoughts, suggestions, and input any less valid.  Writers often need a second, third, fourth, fifth, etc pair of eyes to help them out.


----------



## Firemajic (Jul 31, 2015)

Dear ... DEAR Wordsmith... may I see you for Jussssst a sec.. in my office?? Hummm??? lol


----------



## AtleanWordsmith (Jul 31, 2015)

Jul, I know what this looks like, and I completely and thoroughly plan to hide behind the legal counsel of Cheez-its, llama at law, who has advised me... that I need a different representative.

-dives into the pond-


----------



## Latteralus (Jul 31, 2015)

Firemajic said:


> Dear ... DEAR Wordsmith... may I see you for Jussssst a sec.. in my office?? Hummm??? lol



Chris gasps like a 5 year-old version of himself, the words _'Someone's in trouble~' _are - almost silently - muttered.


----------



## Firemajic (Jul 31, 2015)

Won't do you any good to hide....[where IS my whip]...


----------



## Firemajic (Jul 31, 2015)

Awwww Chis.. nothing to fear... yet...


----------



## AtleanWordsmith (Jul 31, 2015)

-surfaces for air-

Chris... run while you still can!  Get to the safety of the prose section!


----------



## musichal (Jul 31, 2015)

Chris, no one is trying to twist your arm about crits.  We just want you to feel comfortable.


----------



## Firemajic (Jul 31, 2015)

Haa ha... Musichal is right Chris... jump in and have a blast... critiquing and commenting are always welcomed and appreciated...It is a fabulous way for us to get to know you...

Wordsmith... I have something"SPECIAL" for you...


----------



## AtleanWordsmith (Jul 31, 2015)

musichal said:


> Chris, no one is trying to twist your arm about crits.  We just want you to feel comfortable.



Agreed!  You seem very nice and respectful, and we're glad to have you here with us!

Jul, I don't believe you.  Ordinarily, I wouldn't be getting out of the pond right now, but I've been evicted by the turtle.  This doesn't mean that I consent to whatever-

Ow!  That's gonna leave a mar-oh god!  Oh jeez!  Ow!  Oof!  Ruuun awaaaay


----------



## Latteralus (Jul 31, 2015)

It was a warm summer night in July. Julia, described as a statue you would imagine to see in ancient Greece appears in-front of her Office. A smirk on her face, and a whip in her right hand. '_Wordsmith' _Julia called with a certain "Get here right now" attitude. A tall, Caucasian man with dark(ish) blonde hair seemed to appear from nowhere wearing a Cheez-Its "attorney at law" t-shirt. '_I need to see you in my office' _the statue called.

A young town crier gasps while witnessing the present event unfold. 

-- C'mon 10 Posts


----------



## Firemajic (Jul 31, 2015)

Fabuloussss!!!! Purrrrfect, see Chris, you ARE a writer and I am looking forward to reading your work.. nice touch... with the Cheez-It reference...


----------



## musichal (Jul 31, 2015)

Turns out, Cheez-Its is female... that's right she's the Dolly Llama.


----------



## AtleanWordsmith (Jul 31, 2015)

Who told you about my llama dolls?


----------



## Latteralus (Jul 31, 2015)

AtleanWordsmith said:


> Who told you about my llama dolls?



The truth comes out!


----------



## AtleanWordsmith (Jul 31, 2015)

Latteralus said:


> The truth comes out!



I DENY EVERYTHING!


----------



## Latteralus (Jul 31, 2015)

..And the King spoke '_You shall henceforth be known as, He who Denied Everything'_


----------

